# Funny Article about Women and Horses!!



## o0hawaiigirl0o

Ha! That is the best. =D


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

_Haha that was great!_


----------



## ChevyPrincess

APHA MOMMA said:


> I don't want to sound like a broken record here, but why is it that a woman will forgive homicidal behavior in a horse, yet be highly critical of a man for leaving the toilet seat up?


That was the part I was like, "Oh my gosh... that's true..." I get on to Kirk for nit-picky stuff all the time! I get on to the horses too, but, I always seem to be mad at my boyfriend longer, haha.

Thanks for finding that article, I enjoyed reading it, it was great!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Lol, yah I just chuckled to myself because I was like "hmm...I do have more patience with my horses than my hubby" lol, not in a bad way though. I also was thinking, "poor guy who wrote this, his crush had a crush on a horse instead of him, ****."


----------

